# changing comms



## Lonewufcry (Jul 26, 2010)

I have been pondering about getting a different comm set since right now its CB's and 2-way radios. I was looking a uhf but I am not familure about it at all if anyone knows the rules or cost I would like your imput.


----------



## Fn/Form (Nov 6, 2008)

What's the terrain and what will be the primary use?

FRS/GMRS are UHF bands. Very easy to try if you don't already own them.

UHF is short range radio... and "line of sight" for any significant distance. UHF is more sensitive to intermediate barriers such as trees than your HF type CB radios. But they are probably less susceptible to interference than the CB radios.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

Lonewufcry said:


> I have been pondering about getting a different comm set since right now its CB's and 2-way radios. I was looking a uhf but I am not familure about it at all if anyone knows the rules or cost I would like your imput.


The below information is in regards to the US. Other countries have their own regulations for the various radio services.

The Family Radio Service (FRS) are low power (1/2 watt), point to point radios. They are most usually found in the form of a handheld (walkie Talkie), and operate in the 460 MHz portion of the UHF spectrum. FRS operation is unlicensed and pairs can be purchased cheaply, usually well under $100.

The General Mobile Radio Service (GMRS) is a licensed service. There is no test, as with Amateur Radio, but the last that I heard, there is a license fee of around $85. The license covers a primary person and his/her immediate family. It also authorizes communication with other GMRS licensees. Licensees are permitted to transmit at up to 50 watts on GMRS frequencies (although 1 to 5 watts is more common), and to have detachable or external antennas. An external antenna will greatly help increase the range. Unfortunately, a lot of these radios are not made with detachable antennas. These radios can also be found for under $100.

There are hybrid FRS/GMRS radios also, but I'm not familiar with the specific rules that apply to them. Don't believe the claims of range. Most of these handhelds that transmit with up 5 watts, are not going to get 35 miles of range except in the most unlikely of circumstances. The use of repeaters for extending range is allowed for GMRS, however there are only a few models of radios manufactured that will function with repeaters, as it requires transmitting and receiving on separate frequencies.

There are several UHF bands available to Amateur Radio operators. The costs increase, as the capabilities increase. With the right Ham equipment properly set up, you can transmit many miles on UHF bands. However, a handheld Ham radio, in the same frequency band, will not be any better than that of a similar GMRS radio in the same band. The main advantage that a handheld HAM radio has, is that they all come with detachable antennas.

I hope that I haven't confused you too much, and I'll be happy to attempt to clarify anything for you.


----------

